# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для Украины

## vvv59

* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "1С:Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием для Украины", редакция 1.2 версия 1.2.1.2 от 08.11.2011 (установка)* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**

* 1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерія будівельної організації   конфигурация "Бухгалтерія будівельної організації", редакция 1.2  Версия 1.2.3.1 от 15.11.2011 (обновление)* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для бюджетных учреждений Украины", 1.0.16.1 (обновление)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры для бюджетных учреждений Украины", 1.0.14.1 (обновление)* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Комплексный учет для бюджетных учреждений Украины", 1.0.14.1 (обновление)* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**

*Розница 8. Аптека для Украины 1.0.12.4*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Украины", редакция 1.2 Версия 1.2.3.5 от 21.10.2011 (установка)* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**oron**….**turbobit**

*Конфигурация "Розница для Украины", редакция 1.0 Версия 1.0.7.1 от 29.07.2011 (установка)*  

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**oron**

*1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей для Украины  конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Украины", редакция 2.3   версия  2.3.12.1 от 11.05.2011 (установка)* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**oron**….**turbobit**

*"Управление торговым предприятием для Украины", редакция 1.2 Версия 1.2.4.2 от 18.10.2011 (установка)* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Украины", редакция 2.1 Версия 2.1.22.1 от 24.10.2011  (установка)* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**

*Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием для Украины", редакция 1.3 Версия 1.3.12.6 от 28.10.2011  (установка)* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**

*Конфигурация "Торговля для частных предпринимателей Украины", редакция 1.0 Версия 1.0.15.1 от 28.10.2011  (установка)* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**

*1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8 для Украины  конфигурация "1С:Управление небольшой фирмой для Украины"  версия 1.3.1.5 от 23.09.2011 (установка)* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**

*1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8 для Украины  конфигурация "1С:Управление небольшой фирмой для Украины"  версия 1.3.2.5 от 18.11.2011 (обновление)* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**

*1С:Предприятие 8.1   конфигурация "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти, украинская версия 4.1"  релиз 4.1.05.01 от  12.11.2011 (установка)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Украины" 1.2.3.2 от 24.11.2011 (обновление)* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**

---------- Post added at 16:47 ---------- Previous post was at 15:12 ----------

*1С Предприятие 7.7. Типовая конфигурация "Производство+Услуги+Бухга  терия для Украины" релиз 7.70.039 от 25.11.2011*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**oron**….**turbobit**….**upload**

----------

Andriyt (06.01.2012), deh4150 (07.01.2012), Ivanenko (19.12.2011), MOTORTOP (28.12.2011), My Precious (07.01.2012), Nik73 (16.01.2012), Pavel_graff (18.12.2012), Petro Star (03.01.2012), serez (09.03.2013), shevgota (17.01.2012), Shiсo (26.12.2011), TBoych (21.03.2012), Vlad_ukr (22.03.2012), Станислав123 (25.10.2014)

----------


## vvv59

*1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерия для Украины. Базовая версия  конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Украины", редакция 1.2  версия 1.2.4.3 от 15.12.2011 (обновление)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**….**oron**…..**upload.com.ua**


*1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерия для Украины   конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Украины", редакция 1.2  версия 1.2.4.3  от 15.12.2011* 

*Конфигурация (.cf):*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**….**oron**…..**upload.com.ua**

*Обновление:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**….**oron**…..**upload.com.ua**

----------

Ad66 (16.12.2011), alextech (22.12.2011), ForumUser (23.12.2011), Natali33 (20.12.2011), sergius77 (06.01.2012), Sunly71 (03.01.2012)

----------


## Sunly71

Спасибо

----------


## Petro Star

Ваша ссылка """1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "1С:Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием для Украины", редакция 1.2 версия 1.2.1.2 от 08.11.2011""" мне ОЧЕНЬ! подходит, но при загрузке выдает:   Отсутствует лицензия на работу с прикладным решением!     ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ!!!И?!!!

----------


## vvv59

*1С:Предприятие 8. Управление торговым предприятием для Украины  конфигурация "Управление торговым предприятием для Украины", редакция 1.2  версия 1.2.6.1  от  29.12.2011*

*Обновление:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**oron**….**turbobit**….**shareflare**….**upload.com.ua**
*Конфигурация (.cf):*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**oron**….**turbobit**


* 1С:Предприятие 8. Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Украины  конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Украины",  редакция 2.1 версия 2.1.23.2" от 30.12.2011*

*Обновление:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**oron**….**turbobit**….**upload.com.ua**
*Конфигурация (.cf):*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**oron**….**turbobit**….**shareflare**….**upload.com.ua**


* 1С:Предприятие 8. Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Украины. Базовая версия конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Украины", редакция 2.1 версия 2.1.23.2 от 30.12.2011 (обновление)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**oron**….**turbobit**….**upload.com.ua**


*1С:Предприятие 8. конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием для Украины", редакция 1.3  версия 1.3.14.3 от 29.12.2011 (обновление)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**oron**….**turbobit**….**shareflare**….**upload.com.ua**


*1С:Предприятие 8. Комплексный учет для бюджетных учреждений Украины. конфигурация "Комплексный учет для бюджетных учреждений Украины", редакция 1.0 версия 1.0.16.1 от 23.12.2011(обновление)* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**oron**….**turbobit**….**shareflare**….**upload.com.ua**


*1С:Предприятие 8. Комплексный учет для бюджетных учреждений Украины. Конфигурация "Комплексный учет для бюджетных учреждений Украины", редакция 1.0 версия 1.0.15.1 от 23.12.2011(обновление)* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**oron**….**shareflare**….**upload.com.ua**


* 1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерия для бюджетных учреждений Украины конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для бюджетных учреждений Украины", редакция 1.0 версия 1.0.17.1 от 23.12.2011(обновление)* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**oron**….**turbobit**…**shareflare**….**upload.com.ua**


* 1С:Предприятие 8. Зарплата и кадры для бюджетных учреждений Украины  конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры для бюджетных учреждений Украины",  редакция 1.0  версия 1.0.15.1 от 23.12.2011 (обновление)* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**oron**….**turbobit**….**shareflare**….**upload.com.ua**


* 1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерия для Украины  конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Украины", редакция 1.2  версия 1.2.5.3  от 30.12.2011 (обновление)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**oron**….**turbobit**….**shareflare**….**upload.com.ua**


* 1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерия для Украины. Базовая версия  конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Украины", редакция 1.2 версия 1.2.5.3 от 30.12.2011 (обновление)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**oron**….**turbobit**…..**shareflare**….**upload.com.ua**


* 1С:Предприятие 7.7   Типовая конфигурация «Зарплата + Кадры для Украины»Релиз 7.70.035 от 28.12.2011 (установка)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**oron**….**turbobit**…..**shareflare**….**upload.com.ua**


*1С:Бухгалтерский учет для Украины Бухгалтерия 7.70. БАЗОВАЯ для Украины ред.2.5 7.70.290 от 16.12.2011 (установка)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**oron**….**turbobit**….**shareflare**….**upload.com.ua**

----------

grego (09.01.2012), mrdd (06.01.2013), nvy_zp (24.01.2012), sergius77 (06.01.2012), tiptopvkr (06.05.2012)

----------


## vvv59

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой для Украины" Версия 1.3.3.1 (обновление) от 23.12.2011*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**oron**….**turbobit**….**upload.com.ua**

*1С:Предприятие 7.7. Конфигурация "Пiдрядник будiвництва" Украины на 10 пользователей 7.70.132 от 05.01.2012 (обновление)* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**oron**….**turbobit**….**upload.com.ua**

----------

khromenkov (08.01.2012)

----------


## vvv59

[*1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерія будівельної організації  конфигурация "Бухгалтерія будівельної організації", редакция 1.2  версия 1.2.4.2. от 11.01.2012 (обновление)* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**oron**….**turbobit**

*1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Управление автотранспортом для Украины", редакция 3.0 версия 3.0.20.1  от 13.01.2012 (обновление)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**oron**….**upload.com.ua**

 * 1С:Підприємство 8. конфігурація "Підрядник будівництва 4.0. Керування фінансами" версія 1.2.4.2. от 13.01.2012 (обновление)* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**oron**….**upload.com.ua**

----------

slog4 (05.03.2013)

----------


## denn_g

> [*1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерія будівельної організації  конфигурация "Бухгалтерія будівельної організації", редакция 1.2  версия 1.2.4.2. от 11.01.2012 (обновление)* 
> 
> **letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**oron**….**turbobit**
> 
> *1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Управление автотранспортом для Украины", редакция 3.0 версия 3.0.20.1  от 13.01.2012 (обновление)*
> 
> **letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**oron**….**upload.com.ua**
> 
>  * 1С:Підприємство 8. конфігурація "Підрядник будівництва 4.0. Керування фінансами" версія 1.2.4.2. от 13.01.2012 (обновление)* 
> ...


У кого есть установка или cf -файл "Управление автотранспортом для Украины", редакция 3.0 ?

----------


## mikani19

Может кто помочь, очень нужна 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "1С:Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием для Украины". заранее спасибо

----------


## aleksei246

добрый день 
вы выкладывали обновление "Комплексный учет для бюджетных учреждений Украины" у Вас нет случайно 1.0.11, 1.0.12, 1.0.20 обновлений 
или последнего релиза 
буду очень блогодарен

----------


## _kos_

Доброго времени суток! Пожалуйста, обновите ссылку на розницу 1 для украины

----------


## F-kit

народ не кто не поделиться 1С:Предприятие 8.2  Управление торговлей для Украины . Тут все ссылки уже давно битые

----------


## Ukei

- Вот живая тема: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...9B%D0%9A%D0%98!

----------

vyselok (23.03.2017)

----------

